# Sharpening station



## ian (Oct 22, 2021)

We moved a few months ago and I finally "finished" setting up a rudimentary knife sharpening (and aspirationally, making) workshop in my basement. My carpentry skills a few months ago were basically zero, so it was a really fun learning experience making all the structures that appear in the vid below. The room was previously just concrete floor, concrete walls. The white sharpening station I built first, so it's not super sophisticated, but it's built like a tank. I think I could jump on it without having the tools hanging on the pegboard move. The unfinished workbench has some decent joints, though I'm sure any actual woodworker would run away screaming. The top of the workbench is a bunch of 2x4s glued and screwed together. Props to @stringer for the inspiration for that.

Anyway, I'm pretty happy with how the actual sharpening station worked out. So nice having all the stones all ready and accessible. In particular, I'm actually using my soakers again now that they're more convenient than the s&g's.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 22, 2021)

That's sweet dude. I look forward to the picture's and discussion of the work that space produces in the future!


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 23, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That's sweet dude. I look forward to the picture's and discussion of the work that space produces in the future!


Honyaki Rex 121 for everyone!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 23, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Honyaki Rex 121 for everyone!



MASSDROP!!!!


----------



## ian (Oct 23, 2021)

Heh is the KKF fever so acute that we can organize massdrops before the person in question even knows how to make a knife? SOUNDS GOOD SIGN ME UP!! I bet I can learn how to make 30 honyaki rex 121 by Christmas. After all, whenever I watch vids where Robin makes knives, it’s always like he just whacks a hot billet with a hammer a couple times, then slaps it on the grinder, then heats it up, cools it down, does a couple minutes of finishing work, makes a handle in 30 seconds, and it’s done.

Anyway, you can look forward to my first ugly, misshapen knife with a bad grind and heat treatment sometime in 2023.


----------



## WiriWiri (Oct 23, 2021)

ian said:


> Heh is the KKF fever so acute that we can organize massdrops before the person in question even knows how to make a knife? SOUNDS GOOD SIGN ME UP!! I bet I can learn how to make 30 honyaki rex 121 by Christmas. After all, whenever I watch vids where Robin makes knives, it’s always like he just whacks a hot billet with a hammer a couple times, then slaps it on the grinder, then heats it up, cools it down, does a couple minutes of finishing work, makes a handle in 30 seconds, and it’s done.
> 
> Anyway, you can look forward to my first ugly, misshapen knife with a bad grind and heat treatment sometime in 2023.



Works for TF. I look forward to your massdrop!


----------



## Boynutman (Nov 5, 2021)

Get going. If the massdrop fails you can offload them on kickstarter.


----------

